# Steamy affair!



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

A married man had a steamy affair with an Italian woman.She fell pregnant, only to find that of course he had no intention of leaving his wife. He paid his mistress off to disappear back to Italy, but promised that once the bambino was born he would pay child maintenance.
The problem was how she was going to let him know when the child was born without alerting his wife!! They decided she would send a postcard from Italy with just 1 word: Spaghetti!! 
Several months later the man came home from work to find his wife looking rather puzzled.
'Darling ', she said, ' You've had a postcard from Italy with a somewhat cryptic message' 
With some trepidation he took the postcard from.his wife, obviously knowing full well the 1 word that would be written on it.
However he nearly had a heart attack when be read
'Spaghetti, Spaghetti, Spaghetti: 2 with meatballs & 1 without!!'


----------



## PG02 (Oct 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Renton (Mar 7, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------

